# Lake Conroe



## jighead88 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm going to Conroe for Easter weekend, fishing on the North end of the lake near Cagle Park/1375. Never fished this area before...anyone have any suggestions they're willing to share?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Throw Watermelon/Red Flukes threw the stump fields....SLOWWWWW. 

Dead stick pretty much.


----------



## oldfishbucket (Oct 30, 2008)

Watch out for stumps


----------



## jighead88 (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks for the help


----------



## jighead88 (Aug 25, 2008)

*The Results*

For the most part it was a great fishing weekend besides the storm sunday morning. Friday caught 4 good bass over 19 inches/4 lbs. One that was 23 in. & 10 lbs(My personal best). Good friday was good to me! Saturday and sunday were a little slower catching four more smaller(15-17 inches/2-3 lbs). Caught a nice sized bowfin and was able to pull in a few crappie. Some friends with me caught some good cats over the weekend too.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

You keep the Black Bass?


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice fish!!! What were thay hitting?


----------



## jighead88 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea kept the big one and getting it mounted. Caught them on lizards and brush hogs


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Replicas are good too. Nice fish! I have caught several on the north end that go 12lbs plus. Took good measurements and LOTS of pics, put her back to pull again. Conroe is coming on strong in the Bass department.


----------



## STRORM (Mar 31, 2009)

*DONT KEEP*

Sure wish you wouldnt have kept that bass, like the man said pictures and measurements and get a replica made...thats a waste


----------



## jighead88 (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks for your opinion but I wanted to keep it. It was my first big fish


----------



## Josh Jones (Mar 26, 2009)

I would have kept it too.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

STRORM said:


> Sure wish you wouldnt have kept that bass, like the man said pictures and measurements and get a replica made...thats a waste


Don't be jealous... it's his call if he wants a skin mount.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Glad you had a good trip, looks like fun. Don't worry about all of the guys ragging on you for keeping it. You caught it and it is legal, do what you want with it.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

So are you getting the other 3 mounted too or just keeping them? 



j/k...sort of.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Bass = Yum*

I'd keep them and eat them. 2-3 pound bass are delicious. Anything over five or six pounds the meat doesn't fry up as well. Either that or I haven't learned how to cook bigger fish yet.

Congrats on the biggun!


----------



## jighead88 (Aug 25, 2008)

i only kept the one big bass and only getting that one mounted. the other three were in my livewell and put them back after the pictures


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Bass murderer!! Just kidding... I'd have kept him too. Definitely a wall hanger. I was fishing Conroe on friday too, but didn't have a day quite like yours. All the haters are just jealous.... Congrats again!


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

He is not breaking any laws. I am tired of you people preaching about what you think is best. He did not do anything wrong so keep your mouth shut. If he wants some bass let him have them.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Bass are the one fish I don't ever keep, but that's a once in a lifetime fish...and it's perfectly legal, so you folks should just be happy for this guy.
Awesome fish! Conroe is a much better fishing lake than it was 15 years ago, even with all the development and wakeboarders/waverunners.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome catch bud, I'da kept it too. :wink:


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

To each is own, nice fish. !!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice fish! Not many people catch a 10lb bass.

I fished with a hard core bass fisherman and he would only let me keep the 1-2 lb footballs to eat. All others had to go back. I figured this was a fair deal. The thing about Conroe is the bass need to be 16inches to keep. Unfortunatly this is when the pollution starts building up in them. Therefore, all Conroe bass go back. Just me!
Bass are great to eat! A few 1 pounders do just great in the pan!


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*Police*

Well we have seen and heard from the Deer Police, the Red Snapper Police, NOW we have heard from the Black Bass Police.

Keep what you want.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*great fish*

Great fish and an excellent report....

What you do with your fish is nobody's business except you and TPWD. Should make a great looking mount.


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

*KEEPING IT*

To all making comments about him keeping the bass.....What you and I might do shouldn't have anything to do with what he chose to do. That's a heck of a bass, once in a lifetime event maybe. Awesome pics

Keep on Bassin


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey great catch man!!! That is a huge bass and you are following the letter of the law I hope the mount turns out perfect for you.

To all the Junior Game Wardens, get yourself a coke and a smile...you know the rest.

Andy


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

If any of you took offense to me saying a Replica is a good choice, ****. I keep bass but also know how long it take a fish to become a trophy. I am as Hard-Core when it come to eating fish/ mounting fish (come see my walls) as the next guy, but a skin mount is a lost trade and LOTS of taxidermist dont mess with fish skin mounts. I have 5 skins and 7 replicas. I prefer the replicas. Thats my .02 I even gave him greenies for his catch. Im no Jr.GW nor am I a someone who is going to take alot of yalls **** either. I gave my .02 without a personal attack, want to attack me COME DO IT IN PERSON. Nuff said.

WB.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

I thought your was tastefull others were not. But now it is too late for a replica which I prefer also but right now that does not matter and if anyone does not like what he did they should start a thread about it because it is a whole other subject. Have a beer:brew2:

Andy



Call me WhittieBass said:


> If any of you took offense to me saying a Replica is a good choice, ****. I keep bass but also know how long it take a fish to become a trophy. I am as Hard-Core when it come to eating fish/ mounting fish (come see my walls) as the next guy, but a skin mount is a lost trade and LOTS of taxidermist dont mess with fish skin mounts. I have 5 skins and 7 replicas. I prefer the replicas. Thats my .02 I even gave him greenies for his catch. Im no Jr.GW nor am I a someone who is going to take alot of yalls **** either. I gave my .02 without a personal attack, want to attack me COME DO IT IN PERSON. Nuff said.
> 
> WB.


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

Not sure if they were making comments to you WB. You called it a nice fish, and I agree on the replicas. They make nice mounts. Way I see it, you just commented. Good to see we all love bass fishing though. So like you said nuff said. 
Awesome fish.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The guy catches a munch of fish. Keeps one. Tells evrybody where and how and now gets blasted. That is why Mont had to change the Fish report protocol.

*I say again....I fishing forum without a fishing reports is just another blog.* I gave the man green for a great report and sent him a pm thanking him for the info. Walk up to me at a fishing dock, ask me where/how I caught my fish and then rag me about keeping them and see what kind of sandwich you get!!! Lighten up.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Timemachine said:


> The guy catches a munch of fish. Keeps one. Tells evrybody where and how and now gets blasted. That is why Mont had to change the Fish report protocol.
> 
> *I say again....I fishing forum without a fishing reports is just another blog.* I gave the man green for a great report and sent him a pm thanking him for the info. Walk up to me at a fishing dock, ask me where/how I caught my fish and then rag me about keeping them and see what kind of sandwich you get!!! Lighten up.


Exactly!!!! This is the reason why I post up on the freshwater board even though I also love to Saltwater fish there is not as much BS:spam: and it needs to stay that way. It was really great to talk about reports over there but when it comes to keeping fish make your own decision and leave this country boy alone! lol


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Jighead88, nice fishin'. Eat 'em/throw 'em back/mount 'em, your call. Once or twice a year I'll keep a 2-3 pounder and eat it, just to appreciate how unique their meat is. How was the fight? What depth and on what? I was there Friday, the day before, and only caught dinks.


----------



## fishinwillie (Apr 16, 2009)

*What were you Thinking?*

FISH MURDERER !!!!!!! Oh the Horror !the Horror! So they put 25000 + grass carp in Conroe, which ruined the bassfishing for years and you got a problem with a young man catching a lifetime fish and having it mounted ? Get a life !


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

jighead88 said:


> i only kept the one big bass and only getting that one mounted. the other three were in my livewell and put them back after the pictures


Awesome job - that is a monster - I would have surely kept it as well - unfortunately I will probably never catch one that big during my fishing days. It doesn't matter if you keep them all, but my heavens, you must have a gigantic live well! Green to you.

:brew2:


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005 (Mar 24, 2009)

personally, i dont keep them, but then again, i dont fish big lakes either (not yet at least), shoot, keep it and mount it, just be sure you bring it to my house so that i can see what a double digit bass looks like. i almost caught one a month ago at my pond (9lbs 8oz) before she released her eggs. the thing people need to get over is that you're at a LAKE(!!!) and a good enough sized one to know that that fish is probably not the biggest in there either. I tell you what, go catch an even bigger one and mount that sucker too. hell, make one of those mountings will multiple lunkers and send us the pics so that some of us can imagine, and the rest can be jealous. :cheers:


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005 (Mar 24, 2009)

oh, and if you want to leave the mounting at my place for a while, i'll be more than happy to keep it out of your way.


----------



## Nutt4fishin (May 16, 2008)

A bunch of salts talking freshwater what is the world coming too


----------



## Nutt4fishin (May 16, 2008)

and oh by the way Christopher Mendoza 2005

Looking at ur avatar ( PIC) that bass caught you HAHAHA
Remember :::: TAP TAP pull


----------



## Nutt4fishin (May 16, 2008)

and for the record 

Hes a DUMBARSE for keeping that fish someone quoted HE in thier post hey MCfly its spawn time it a BIG FEMALE sheesh u folks is ignorant dont know a female when you see her, oh I guess I can do it because i lives on Conroe and see all the houton folk cum upshere and does what they want when they want mess up the lake (TRASH) and get LUCKY catch a fish of that size and be so caught up in self glorification wants to kill something that alot of us people up here has tried to do this asint the bays guys this lake is finally seeing big fish come out of it on a regular basis 
its just hard to see such a waste of a big girl she was full of eggs you can see that in the pic 

And not to bust your bubble or anything ( NOT ) thats not a TRUE 10# fish ad 1 1/2 # - 2# for eggs so you actually caught a solid 8# 

oooooooo that had to sting maybe just a lil just a tad


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nutt4fishin said:


> and for the record
> 
> Hes a DUMBARSE for keeping that fish someone quoted HE in thier post hey MCfly its spawn time it a BIG FEMALE sheesh u folks is ignorant dont know a female when you see her, oh I guess I can do it because i lives on Conroe and see all the houton folk cum upshere and does what they want when they want mess up the lake (TRASH) and get LUCKY catch a fish of that size and be so caught up in self glorification wants to kill something that alot of us people up here has tried to do this asint the bays guys this lake is finally seeing big fish come out of it on a regular basis
> its just hard to see such a waste of a big girl she was full of eggs you can see that in the pic
> ...


can someone translate? only thing i can understand is that someone who LIVES ON LAKE CONROE is jealous that they have yet to catch a big fish, and is angry someone came into their backyard and outfished them. Sad... and remember, a fish's weight is official even at their their spawning weight with eggs.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

So if you caught a 13+ in jan.-march it would be a true share-a-lunker?

Don't be frustrated that you can't catch fish in your own back yard... go whine some more


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005 (Mar 24, 2009)

And 2 more things NUTT, #1 don't try to sound like youre a conservationist or something, you sound more like one of those commie PETA representatives than you do an actual fisherman and #2, before you try to be funny and hand out unneeded fishing advise, keep in mind that you just might be talking to someone who can outfish you, even on your own lake.


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005 (Mar 24, 2009)

bayourat said:


> So if you caught a 13+ in jan.-march it would be a true share-a-lunker?
> 
> Don't be frustrated that you can't catch fish in your own back yard... go whine some more


10/03/2008John True Dallas, TX 13.3826.7520Private LakeTrue's fish12/13/2008Kyle Nitschke Willis, TX 13.072521.5ConroeNitschke's fish01/21/2009Brad Bookmyer Leander, TX 15.4526.2522Choke Canyon ReservoirBookmyer's fish01/30/2009Ricky Bearden Conroe, TX 15.932722ConroeBearden's fish02/12/2009Bruce Peel Granbury, TX 13.1325.7520.5Lake ForkPeel's fish02/15/2009Mark Goetzman Willis, TX 13.132520ConroeGoetzman's fish02/15/2009Troy Brauchle Helotes, TX 1525.7522.75Choke Canyon ReservoirBrauchle's fish02/26/2009Renee Linderoth Conroe, TX 13.825.12521ConroeLinderoth's fish03/02/2009Ronnie Arnold Karnack, TX 15.12722CaddoArnold's fish03/04/2009Steven Vela Lyons, TX 13.625.2521SomervilleVela's fish03/07/2009team effort 14.682721.5Lake Forkteam effort's fish03/14/2009Kenneth Shane Burleson, TX 13.282620.75Lake ForkShane's fish03/14/2009Carl Ames Helotes, TX 15.2726.521.25Choke Canyon ReservoirAmes's fish03/16/2009Bill Sweeten Yantis, TX 14.4326.7521.5Lake ForkSweeten's fish03/20/2009Joseph Thoman, Jr. Farmerville, LA 13.1225.2521.25Choke Canyon ReservoirThoman, Jr.'s fish04/09/2009Dennis Segner Fredericksburg, TX 13.1725.7520.5Choke Canyon ReservoirSegner's 

looks to me like lots of them are caught around that time, so yes, a 13lbs bass full of eggs would qualify for the sharelunker program. sad2sm


----------



## Nutt4fishin (May 16, 2008)

PETA?

Whats that? I am so far from those folks

I am not going to troll around on this subject too long.So, you assume I dont catch my share of fish, If you only Knew I would show you a pic of one 10.33 I just put back in the water I also hold a lake record for LMB so yes I do know a lil about bass fishing I dont care what you have to say KEEPING A FEMALE FULL OF EGGS IS A WASTE HOW EVER YOU WANNA LOOK AT IT Those big females you were referring to did not get big by keeping them at 10# dumbarse further more all the fish you so eagerly spent your time on trying to prove your illogical theory, hey dumbarse those fish aint going on the wall they are located in ATHENS so that thier fingerlings can be put back in the lake. Share A Lunker was started because they were afraid of people like you taking a fish that should be left alone. Conroe is not making a come back because people have (NOT )practiced catch and release, its because of that reason that they are getting big.

Why is it so hard to understand this logic 

QUESTION?????????

Would you kill a doe with a baby because its the biggest doe you ever saw


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Let me see if I got this right.

Nutt owns Lake Conroe even though I've fished it for 30 years. 

The beach house people own West Beach even though I've surf fished it for 30 years. 

The river front people own Guadalupe river even though I've fished it for 30 years.

They all remind me of the Sea Gulls in "Finding Nemo"......mine,mine,mine,mine,mine,mine.

I too hold a State Record for LMB (Loud Mouth Bragger).


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nutt4fishin said:


> PETA?
> 
> Whats that? I am so far from those folks
> 
> ...


i think someone here has some serious issues and should not be behind the console of a boat, let alone a fishing rod or fishing liscense in his hand. apparently he cant even be behind a computer without wanting to start trouble. hey NUTT (<--- fits you perfectly) thanks for ruing a perfectly innocent topic. now go back to your AOL instant messaging forums and fight with the little kids while real fisherman talk. (oooohhh that had to sting....):slimer:


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005 (Mar 24, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> Let me see if I got this right.
> 
> Nutt owns Lake Conroe even though I've fished it for 30 years.
> 
> ...


nice, especially the LMB part.


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

I was hoping someone else would chime in on this particular member. I am not here to start fights but looking at his posts I have determined one thing - he definitely lives on Lake Conroe, almost all his posts include this trivial information. Also spellcheck is not an option but misspelled profanity is.
Anyway I happened to pull this off of one his post replies, because lets get this straight, he has never started his own post by giving any kind of Lake Conroe fishing report. Almost all of the "replies" are negative in nature. I believe he owns Lake Conroe. Anyway here was the post:
-------------------------------------------------
05-27-2008, 03:45 PM 
Nutt4fishin 
Member Join Date: May 16 2008
Age: 40
Posts: 36 
Rep Power: 0 
Hey whoa I think u might have carp slime in ur eyes or something lol Rather catch a trash fish than a WALL HANgin Lunker Bass U have been eating too much of ur own prepared bait hahaha I Agree they r fun to catch but over a Bass u have got to be smoking something.
-------------------------------------------------
Does this mean he is promoting hanging a lunker bass? I don't know but as he said "A bunch of salts talking freshwater what is the world coming too". I don't know, fresh/salt, I just thought we all enjoyed the same thing and that fishing was a positive experience but seems some people want to turn into a negative. Yep, Mont probably did away with the comment part of the saltwater fishing reports for this reason....


----------



## christopher_mendoza2005 (Mar 24, 2009)

kerryst said:


> I was hoping someone else would chime in on this particular member. I am not here to start fights but looking at his posts I have determined one thing - he definitely lives on Lake Conroe, almost all his posts include this trivial information. Also spellcheck is not an option but misspelled profanity is.
> Anyway I happened to pull this off of one his post replies, because lets get this straight, he has never started his own post by giving any kind of Lake Conroe fishing report. Almost all of the "replies" are negative in nature. I believe he owns Lake Conroe. Anyway here was the post:
> -------------------------------------------------
> 05-27-2008, 03:45 PM
> ...


yeah, i just got done looking at all his posts too and determined that, yes he does certainly live on lake conroe like its a badge or credibility or something. too bad he had to make a presence here. it's ok because i went ahead and reported him anyways. (sad...)> sad3sm


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Nutt4fishin said:


> ..........
> 
> QUESTION?????????
> 
> Would you kill a doe with a baby because its the biggest doe you ever saw


YEP!!:dance:

And, you should probably move on. There's enough Jr. Game Wardens 'round these parts.


----------



## Nutt4fishin (May 16, 2008)

Yea I got reported and yea I am done with this subject I do live on Conroe No I dont own Conroe and did not expect so many people to have such a closed mind about releasing a big fish I myself have caught and seen plenty of big fish and this is just a fine example of the lake becoming a fine fishery My only point ( opinion) was that it is a waste to have put that fish on the wall while she had eggs. I wont reply anymore about this subject to any comments so let this fall where it may 
I will not stand by and try not to preach conservation I will allways be for releasing bigger fish maybe if you can give a email of the big shots on here maybe they can post a few of my big fish on here and maybe a few pics of my winning tourn. you know holding trophy, check, pics of big fish 
And maybe then yall will under stand that i aint on here just to give a hard time to someone just trying to enlighten folks who dont know the years it takes for a fish to get that big 

ANYWAY I am done and as far as the old salt comment I say that (SALT) with utmost respect I have been led to believe that you dont get that title untill you really put your time in on the salt water so sorry about that misunderstanding


----------



## fishinwillie (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't back down now Nutt job. Them people is igorant ! What side of the lake is yur trailor on ? I'll fish de othur side.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Fishaholic said:


> He is not breaking any laws. I am tired of you people preaching about what you think is best. He did not do anything wrong so keep your mouth shut. If he wants some bass let him have them.


:cheers: You said it perfectly friend


----------

